# SPD-Abgeordneter fordert Wahlpflicht



## Bruce112 (9. Juni 2009)

Der SPD-Bundestagsabgeordnete Jörn Thießen hat angesichts der schlechten Beteiligung an der Europawahl eine Wahlpflicht in Deutschland gefordert. 


Thießen sagte der "Bild"-Zeitung: 
"Wir Politiker müssen im Parlament abstimmen - das kann man auch von den Wählern bei einer Wahl verlangen." 

Wer nicht zur Wahl gehe, soll Thießen zufolge 50 Euro Strafe zahlen. 
"Demokratie ohne Demokraten funktioniert nicht", sagte der Abgeordnete.


Schaut mal hier wenns um deren eigene Arbeitsplätze geht ,dann wollen die alles tun was möglich ist .

Wennigstens spare ich den 50 euro ,weil ich sowiso nicht wählen kann .
Wenigstens eine gute Nachricht für Ausländer .


Natürlich wenn das Gesetz in Kraft geht


----------



## kalgani (9. Juni 2009)

auch wegen solcher aussagen hat die SPD wohl ein so tolles ergebnis abgeliefert...


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (9. Juni 2009)

Naja der Bild glaube ich sowieso nichts, aber ich finde es schon iwo vertretbar, denn einerseits sagen die Leute, dass alles schlecht sei, aber wählen gehen sie dann auch bloß nicht...
Wie soll sich also daran was ändern, wenn man nicht wählen geht?
Solche Leute verstehe ich nicht, die alles schlecht finden und nur meckern, aber dann trotzdem nicht wählen gehen, weil sie der Meinung sind, dass sich ja eh nichts ändert...
Sorry, aber das finde ich einfach extrem naiv!

greetz


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Juni 2009)

1. Bring das der SPD auch nix
2. Fordere ich dann von jeder Partei die nicht meinen Vorstellungen entspricht ein Bußgeld!



Lächerlich sowas.

Ich meine klar ist es shice das die Beteiligung so gering ist, aber man sollte mal drüber nach denken warum und dagegen was tun und niemand so sinnlos dazu zwingen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2009)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> Thießen sagte der "Bild"-Zeitung:



Schlechter Anfang



> "Wir Politiker müssen im Parlament abstimmen - das kann man auch von den Wählern bei einer Wahl verlangen."



Müssen sie? Wieso ist das Parlament dann bei vielen Abstimmungen nichtmal zur Hälfte besetzt?



> Wer nicht zur Wahl gehe, soll Thießen zufolge 50 Euro Strafe zahlen.
> "Demokratie ohne Demokraten funktioniert nicht", sagte der Abgeordnete.



Demokratie mit Zwang auch nicht.




Ansonsten bliebe anzumerken, dass Griechenland Wahlpflicht hat - und eine Wahlbeteiligung von knapp 55%.


----------



## ole88 (9. Juni 2009)

dann forder ich das das höchstalter der politiker 40 sein muss, wer älter ist wird entsorgt.

allein schon wegen so nem stuss werde ich die niemals wählen


----------



## AdeE (9. Juni 2009)

Tag,

dann verlange ich für jedes gebrochenes Wahlversprechen 1.000.000 EUR für wohltätige Zwecke.


----------



## DanielX (9. Juni 2009)

Eine Wahlpflicht wäre ein verstoß gegen die Demokratie, da jeder seine Meinung haben darf und darunter zählt nunmal auch keine zu haben!

Meiner Meinung nach sogar auch ein Verstoß gegen das Grundgesetz:



> Artikel 4
> 
> (1) Die Freiheit des Glaubens, des Gewissens und die Freiheit des religiösen und weltanschaulichen Bekenntnisses sind unverletzlich.



MfG DanielX


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juni 2009)

Den Ansatz Auto- und Fernsehfreier Wahlsonntag(stand das hier im Forum oder in ner Zeitung?) finde ich ja gar nicht mal so schlecht, aber Wahlzwang geht dann doch etwas zu sehr gegen die Freiheitsrechte.


----------



## ole88 (9. Juni 2009)

wie was kein fernsehn und keine zeitung am sonntag? sonst gehts noch, am sonntag kommt grip und vox automobil, total falscher vorschlag. da gewinnt keiner n blumentopf


----------



## Mexxim (9. Juni 2009)

> Wir Politiker müssen im Parlament abstimmen



ja dafür bekommn se aba ja auch genug Geld -.-

sinnlos diese ganze Aktion 

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## SpaM_BoT (9. Juni 2009)

"Wahlpflicht in Deutschland", das Thema ist schon dermaßen alt, ausgelutscht und hat sich nie durchgesetzt.
Obwohl ich schon gern mal ein Wahlergebnis mit 100%iger Beteiligung sehen möchte.



ole88 schrieb:


> dann forder ich das das höchstalter der politiker 40 sein muss, wer älter ist wird entsorgt.


Nimm einfach mal an..., *Du* wärest ein Politiker der immer gute Arbeit leistet. Nun wirst Du 40 Jahre alt und man sagt zu dir, Herr ..... bitte nehmen sie Ihr Koffer sie sind nun über 40 und daher nicht mehr für die Politik tragbar. Würdest Du das gut finden, obwohl Du immer gute Arbeit geleistet hast?


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (9. Juni 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> dann forder ich das das höchstalter der politiker 40 sein muss, wer älter ist wird entsorgt



Müssen die nicht ein bestimmtes Alter erreicht haben um z.b. Kanzler oder Kanzlerin werden zu können?
Meiner Meinung nach braucht es eine Menge Erfahrung um Politiker zu werden und von daher ist deine Meinung/Idee nicht umzusetzen!

greetz


----------



## derLordselbst (9. Juni 2009)

ole88: Werde mal über 40, dann wirst Du mit solchen Aussagen vorsichtiger. 

Alter allein kann nie über die Eignung für ein politisches Amt entscheiden, wer übrigens alle über 40 entsorgen möchte, disqualifiziert sich selbst in jedem Alter...

Aus meiner eigenen Lebenserfahrung behaupte ich, dass man bestimmte komplexe Aufgaben eher bewältigen kann, wenn man genügend Menschenkenntnis, Vorerfahrungen und erworbene Kompetenzen aufgebaut hat. Da gibt es natürlich keine Regel, mit welchen Alter man das geschafft hat.

Der Spruch mit der Wahlpflicht ist der übliche, hilflose Notruf eines Hinterbänklers, der Angst hat, bei der nächsten Wahl nicht mehr diesen Posten bekleiden zu dürfen. Diese Mitläufer gibt es in allen Parteien.


----------



## aurionkratos (9. Juni 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Müssen die nicht ein bestimmtes Alter erreicht haben um z.b. Kanzler oder Kanzlerin werden zu können?



Afaik ist das nur beim Bundespräsidenten so.


----------



## ole88 (9. Juni 2009)

ja dann frag doch mal einen politiker bezüglich spieleverbbot was, die haben doch absolut keine ahnung was das angeht allein deshalb mein ich das jüngere an die spitze sollten die auch eine ahnung von der materie haben, und nicht irgendwelche ältere herrschaften die ds geld einstreichen den bürger noch ärmer machen und dann sich wundern warum in deutschland immer weniger gekauft wird.


----------



## DaStash (9. Juni 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> "Wahlpflicht in Deutschland", das Thema ist schon dermaßen alt, ausgelutscht und hat sich nie durchgesetzt.
> Obwohl ich schon gern mal ein Wahlergebnis mit 100%iger Beteiligung sehen möchte.


Mhhh, ich hab auch mal überlegt was dann passieren würde. Ich denke das viele die zum Wählen gezwungen werden, aus Protest irgendwelche Spartenparteien wählen würden, bzw. ihre Stimme ungültig machen würden.

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (9. Juni 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> ja dann frag doch mal einen politiker bezüglich spieleverbbot was,...


Politik ist so vielfältig. Und das einzige womit Du deinen Beitrag rechtfertigst ist das Thema "Killerspiele"?  Du bist wirklich gut....



DaStash schrieb:


> > Zitat von *SpaM_BoT*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bei einer Wahlpflicht wäre solch ein Ergebnis wohl wirklich zu erwarten.

Ich meinte eher, wenn sich wirklich mal alle Wahlberechtigten informieren und dann freiwillig wählen gehen würden - wie dann das Wahlergebnis aussehen würde. Ich weis, es ist ein Traum


----------



## DaStash (9. Juni 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ich meinte eher, wenn sich wirklich mal alle Wahlberechtigten informieren und dann freiwillig wählen gehen würden - wie dann das Wahlergebnis aussehen würde. Ich weis, es ist ein Traum


Mir würde es eigentlich schon reichen, wenn alle die bis jetzt wählen gehen, sich mal genauestens darüber informieren würden, was sie da eigentlich wählen.  Ich glaube dann würde das Ergebnis auch schon wesentlich anders aussehen.

MfG


----------



## ole88 (9. Juni 2009)

ja ich weiß das ich gut bin, natürlich rechtfertige ich das damit da es momentan ein wichtiges wahlthema ist, und die herrschaften sind halt eben ne andre generation die viele dinge nicht mehr verstehen.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juni 2009)

Wer glaubt im Tagesgeschäft(also nicht das womit Wahlkampf gemacht wird) der Politiker geht es um Spieleverbote und Internetzensur sollte nochmal darüber nachdenken was noch so von Berlin aus gesteuert wird.


----------



## ole88 (9. Juni 2009)

ich weiß was von berlin kommt, zur zeit nur viel mist, hat mit der märchensteuer angefangen, und geht jetzt weiter, und das was vielleicht gut ist und aus berlin kommt würde ich gerne mal wissen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> ja dann frag doch mal einen politiker bezüglich spieleverbbot was, die haben doch absolut keine ahnung was das angeht allein deshalb mein ich das jüngere an die spitze sollten die auch eine ahnung von der materie haben, und nicht irgendwelche ältere herrschaften die ds geld einstreichen den bürger noch ärmer machen und dann sich wundern warum in deutschland immer weniger gekauft wird.



Dann haben wir Politiker, die Ahnung von Killerspielen haben, aber von nichts anderem...
Kein Fortschritt. Definitiv nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> ja dann frag doch mal einen politiker bezüglich spieleverbbot was, die haben doch absolut keine ahnung was das angeht allein deshalb mein ich das jüngere an die spitze sollten die auch eine ahnung von der materie haben, und nicht irgendwelche ältere herrschaften die ds geld einstreichen den bürger noch ärmer machen und dann sich wundern warum in deutschland immer weniger gekauft wird.


 
Es geht nicht darum, dass man dafür jüngere braucht.
Es geht alleine um vernünftige Aufklärung.
Wenn man unabhängig und objektiv darüber berichtet (jetzt mal außen vor, worum), dann können die Leute und auch die Politiker etwas damit anfangen.


----------



## ole88 (9. Juni 2009)

ja aber leider wird das nicht getan, dafür trägt der axel verlag rechnung und ebennoch andre die sich aufs thema stürzen und das was am meisten quote macht raussuchen, find mal ne ausgabe der blöd die objektiv über ein thema berichtet, 

ich hab vergessen zu erwähnen das halt ne gesunde mischung im b-tag vorhanden sein sollte klar das die herrschaften auch von was andrem ahnung haben sollten und net nur über spiele bescheid wissen, aber das ergibt sich schon wenn halt mal was jüngeres hoch kommt, oder glaubst du das eine merkel der eine zensursula ernsthaft sich mit dem thema pc spiele befasst hat? geschweige denn mal eins gespielt. und warum ich dieses thema wähle, das ist halt etwas womit momentan stimmung gemacht wird und es kommt ein beschluss der uns allen misfallen wird verlasst euch drauf.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> oder glaubst du das eine merkel der eine zensursula ernsthaft sich mit dem thema pc spiele befasst hat? geschweige denn mal eins gespielt. und warum ich dieses thema wähle, das ist halt etwas womit momentan stimmung gemacht wird und es kommt ein beschluss der uns allen misfallen wird verlasst euch drauf.


 
Merkel braucht auch selbst keine Ahnung davon zu haben.
Dafür hat sie ihre Mitarbeiter, Stab oder wen auch immer.
Der beschäftigt sich damit und legt ihr, sofern gewünscht, einen Bericht hin, der kurz das Beschreibt, worum es geht.


----------



## Lindt (9. Juni 2009)

Ich finde die Idee sehr gut, es hat ja niemand einen Einschränkung weil man sich einfach enthalten kann.


----------



## aurionkratos (9. Juni 2009)

Lindt schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee sehr gut, es hat ja niemand einen Einschränkung weil man sich einfach enthalten kann.



Doch, wenn jemand schlichtweg nicht wählen kann oder möchte. Es hat schon seine Gründe, warum es nicht Pflicht ist...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2009)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> Doch, wenn jemand schlichtweg nicht wählen kann oder möchte. Es hat schon seine Gründe, warum es nicht Pflicht ist...


 
Du kannst niemanden zur Demokratie zwingen (abgesehen von Bush ). Man muss den Leuten die Vorteile schmackhaft machen und ihnen erklären wie wichtig die Freiheit ist wählen zu können, was man will.
Dafür sind damals verdammt viele Leute drauf gegangen.
Das Problem bei den Leuten ist eher, dass es scheinbar völlig egal ist wen man wählt, da sich eh nichts ändert.
Die Volksparteien sind sich zu ähnlich geworden.


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Juni 2009)

Eine Wahlpflicht "könnte" dazu führen Splitterparteien und radikale Parteien aus den gesetzgebenden Gewalten heraus zu halten. Bis jetzt haben solche Parteien nur Gewinne erzielen können, wenn die Wahlbeteiligung niedrig war. Man muss sich dazu nur mal in den Wahlkreisen Brandenburgs umschauen.

Irgendwann mal befürchte ich, müssen sich ein paar Beamte darüber Gedanken machen. Zwar kommen Parteien wie die NPD nicht in den Bundestag (national kaum unterstützt), allerdings halte ich es für möglich, dass die NPD in den Landtagen massiv Gewinne haben wird und so das Verfahren innerhalb der betroffenen Länder negativ beeinflusst. Eine Wahlpflicht könnte da entgegen wirken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2009)

Die letzten "Wahlerfolge" der NPD haben doch aber gezeigt, wenn sie mal tatsächlich im Landtag hock, dass sie nur Ärger machen und nichts gewinnbringendes beitragen.
Die Wählen strafen ein derartiges Verhalten dann auch wieder schnell ab.
Außerdem, sitzt der NPD Chef jetzt nicht im Knast und ist die Partei nicht pleite?


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die letzten "Wahlerfolge" der NPD haben doch aber gezeigt, wenn sie mal tatsächlich im Landtag hock, dass sie nur Ärger machen und nichts gewinnbringendes beitragen.



Das war bei der LINKEN in Berlin der Fall. Massiv an Stimmen verloren, weil seit einiger Zeit an der Regierung beteiligt




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Wählen strafen ein derartiges Verhalten dann auch wieder schnell ab.
> Außerdem, sitzt der NPD Chef jetzt nicht im Knast und ist die Partei nicht pleite?



Scheinbar nicht. Die NPD hat es in 9 von 12 Kreistage geschafft. Zwar ist Landesweit ein Verlust zu verzeichnen, aber, dass sie in den Kommunen jetzt hockt ist nicht besser, eher schlimmer.

Kommunalwahlen: Der braune Aufbau Ost geht weiter | tagesschau.de


----------



## Maschine311 (9. Juni 2009)

Solange ich Wählen darf (das sind schon einige Jahre) werde ich belogen was Wahlversprechen angehen, egal wen oder was du wählst, die machen eigentlich sowieso was sie wollen. Ich kann mir eigentlich garnicht erklären wieso die Lügner da oben immernoch 20-30% bekommen. Merken die Leute das eigentlich nicht? Die werden erst wach wenn die mal beide da oben unter 20% kommen.
Der Wahkapf der SPD in unserer Stadt hat sich darauf begrenzt, die Linken in jeder Art und weise durch den Kakao zu ziehen, und die wundern sich über so ein Wahlergebnis. Die politik wird immer Armseliger und traurigen! Wenn es nicht so tragisch wäre, könnte man echt lol machen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Scheinbar nicht. Die NPD hat es in 9 von 12 Kreistage geschafft. Zwar ist Landesweit ein Verlust zu verzeichnen, aber, dass sie in den Kommunen jetzt hockt ist nicht besser, eher schlimmer.
> 
> Kommunalwahlen: Der braune Aufbau Ost geht weiter | tagesschau.de


 
Gerade im Kommunalberiech ist es schon erschreckend, wie stark da einige Parteien sind.
Es ist da wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis es einen braunen Bürgermeister gibt.
Die Volksparteien müssen endlich mal wieder zu ihren Ursprüngen zurückkommen, den Wähler aufklären, nicht nur machtbessen sein, sondern mal eine klare Linie über mehrere Jahre verfolgen.
Sobald Wahlen anstehen, wird doch wieder alles über Bord geworfen und man hat nur noch den eigenen Sessel im Blick.
Ich will jetzt nicht wieder mit Opel anfangen, aber die Rechnung wird noch präsentiert, nur eben nach den Wahlen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Eine Wahlpflicht "könnte" dazu führen Splitterparteien und radikale Parteien aus den gesetzgebenden Gewalten heraus zu halten. Bis jetzt haben solche Parteien nur Gewinne erzielen können, wenn die Wahlbeteiligung niedrig war. Man muss sich dazu nur mal in den Wahlkreisen Brandenburgs umschauen.



Wenn du die Leute mit Strafgeldern zur Wahl zwingst, werden sie garantiert nicht die Regierung wählen - und dass Protestwähler in Deutschland zu 80% nach rechts abdriften, ist nichts neues.



Maschine311 schrieb:


> Solange ich Wählen darf (das sind schon einige Jahre) werde ich belogen was Wahlversprechen angehen, egal wen oder was du wählst, die machen eigentlich sowieso was sie wollen. Ich kann mir eigentlich garnicht erklären wieso die Lügner da oben immernoch 20-30% bekommen.



Also wenn du immer von den beiden 30+ Parteien enttäuscht wurdest, solltest du vielleicht mal eine der verbleibenden rund ein dutzend ausprobieren...
(Ich persönlich hab von CDU und SPD bislang wenig handfeste Wahlversprechen gesehen, die sie hätten brechen können)


----------



## Bucklew (9. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du die Leute mit Strafgeldern zur Wahl zwingst, werden sie garantiert nicht die Regierung wählen - und dass Protestwähler in Deutschland zu 80% nach rechts abdriften, ist nichts neues.


In letzter Zeit wohl eher nach Links, seitdem es da eine Alternative gibt. Und inzwischen auch eine Alternative aus dem Internet 

Wenn man sich die Erfolge der Linken im Westen anschaut (und die im Osten nicht vergisst), müsste der Satz wohl eher "80% nach links abdriften" heißen.


----------



## Maschine311 (9. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du die Leute mit Strafgeldern zur Wahl zwingst, werden sie garantiert nicht die Regierung wählen - und dass Protestwähler in Deutschland zu 80% nach rechts abdriften, ist nichts neues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das mache ich ja schon die letzten 4 Wahlen, doch leider reicht meine einzelne Stimme nicht um die da oben mal vom Thron zu stoßen! Hast natürlich recht, man wußte meistens vorher schon das die Wahlpropaganda von SPD und CDU nicht zu halten war, aber was willste machen solange nicht noch mehr Wach werden sitzen sie leider fest im Sattel


----------



## ole88 (9. Juni 2009)

also wenn solche aktionen wie mc fress leer essen klappen müsste sowas doch auch klappen die leute zu mobilisieren.


----------



## taks (10. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du die Leute mit Strafgeldern zur Wahl zwingst, werden sie garantiert nicht die Regierung wählen - und dass Protestwähler in Deutschland zu 80% nach rechts abdriften, ist nichts neues.


 
Darüber habe ich die letzte Zeit gerade mit ein paar Leuten diskutiert.
Wenn "der Staat" diese Massnahme einführen würde, also nicht eine einzelne Partei, sondern alle Parteien zusammen würde damit sicher etwas erreicht werden. 
Der Wähler sollte/muss als Mitglied der Demokratie ja auch seinen Teil beitragen (wählen), sonst wäre es ja keine Demokratie mehr 
Dann könnten wir ja eine Diktatur nehmen, da die Bürger ja sowieso auf ihr Stimmrecht verzichten.


----------



## Pokerclock (10. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du die Leute mit Strafgeldern zur Wahl zwingst, werden sie garantiert nicht die Regierung wählen - und dass Protestwähler in Deutschland zu 80% nach rechts abdriften, ist nichts neues.



Die Beispiele Italien und Schweiz sagen was anderes. Dort besteht auch Wahlpflicht, dennoch werden gemäßigte Parteien gewählt. In Österreich bestand diese auch und es wurden überwiegend gemäßigte Parteien gewählt. Es wird allenfalls bei den ersten zwei, drei Wahlen zu (überschaubaren) Protestaktionen kommen, danach denke ich nicht mehr.

Dass es nicht immer Geldbußen sein müssen, zeigt Griechenland. Wer nicht wählt, bekommt keinen Reisepass. 

Allerdings könnte man auch den umgekehrten Weg gehen und das Wahlrecht mit einem Belohnungssystem ausstatten. Wer wählen geht, bekommt Steuererstattungen oder ähnliche Zuwendungen vom Staat.


----------



## taks (10. Juni 2009)

Die Wahlbeteiligung von 43% ist doch garnedmal so schlecht. Bei der letzten Bundesratwahl, war in der Schweiz trotz Wahlpflicht 48% Stimmbeteiligung.

Vllt. beschäftigen sich die Leute doch ein bisschen mehr mit der Politik wenn sie dazu "gezwungen" werden. Und wenn sich die Leute damit beschäftigen, dann ist die Chance auch grösser dass solche Politiker welche "Killerspiele" zu ihrem Wahlkampfthema machen weniger Stimmen bekommen da die Leute Wissen dass es wichtigeres gibt.


----------



## -NTB- (10. Juni 2009)

Falls...also es wird NIE passieren mit dem bußgeld....wenn doch würde ich absichtlich scheiß parteien wählen!!!1 ganz klar!!!

BZW. wäre ich dann noch eher für eine wahlbeteiligung von 0-10%
und am besten gewinnt dann irgentso ne rotzpartei
armes deutschland, ich finde der herr hat bestimmt andere wichtigere Aufgaben als so eine shic3e!!! Wenn ich spd-chef wäre würde ich ihm dafür so eine reinhauen!!!! jetzt hassen alle die spd, und wählen sie beim nächsten mahl erst recht nicht
Wie hier schon erwähnt wurde-die gründe warum keiner wählt und ich auch nicht wählen war kennt ja jeder...
und falls man doch eine partei mag...am ende ist eh alles blablabla...
so..on....

Früher gabs nen diktator heute looser....da fasst man sich doch an den Kopf

EDIT: Wenn ich er wäre hätte ich gesagt! 50Euro für jeden der mich wählt (uns)
und nicht anders rum!!!
 der typ istn richtiges  !!!!OPFAAA!!!!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juni 2009)

Imho sollte die Belohnung darin bestehen, dass man seine Interessen in der Politik wiederfindet...

Bezüglich der genannten Länder:
Die Schweiz lässt sich irgendwie nie auf andere Länder übertragen, Italien hat (mal wieder) den Besitzer der wichtigsten Medien des Landes gewählt (welch Zufall) und Griechenland hatte auch keine gute Wahlbeteiligung.


----------



## Pokerclock (10. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Imho sollte die Belohnung darin bestehen, dass man seine Interessen in der Politik wiederfindet...



Extrinsische Motivatoren wirken in einer Konsumgesellschaft leider öfter, als intrinsische.


----------



## amdintel (12. Juni 2009)

ich werde trotzdem nie zu einer Wahl gehen,
auch wenn man mich dafür eines Tages ins ** stecken würde (wenn man mit keiner dieser gesamten Parteien einverstanden ist, was soll man denn da auch wählen zum Beispiel ), nächste Bundes Tags Wahl interessiert mich eben so wenig  .


----------



## Bruce112 (12. Juni 2009)

Wenn Personen nicht zu Wahl gehen dann wird es noch schlimmer .

Wenn ich das chance hatte zu Wählen dann währe ich schon Wählen gegangen.


SIEHE CDU   reinste Kapitalisten  /IMPERIALLISMUS :


Ausserdem wird Deutschland nicht von den Parteien regiert sondern eher von  Firmen .

Und wenn CDU 38% prozent stimmen bekommen dann muß ja in Deutschland viele reiche leute geben /abgesehn von alten leuten die jedesmal die selbe Partei wählen ,weil CDU mehr Kapitallismus betreiben will .




Schon wieder Mieterhöhung Brief bekommen ,ich krieg ne Krise diesmal bekommen die mein Stinkefinger zu sehen .


----------



## Havenger (10. November 2009)

ja klar in diesem staat zur wahl gezwungen werden ! wer soll uns dann abholen die stärksten männer der welt etwa ( deutsche polizei ) ?

ganz ehrlich das ist ein witz, denn viele denken sich ändern kann man sowieso nichts und das stimmt auch die machen doch was sie wollen ...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (10. November 2009)

Ich denke, die Idee mit der Wahlpflicht ist nicht soooo schlecht. Immerhin leben wir in einer Demokratie und die wird von den meisten schlichtweg boykottiert!! Eines Tages haben wir nur noch 10% und das sind dann zum größten Teil die überzeugten Extremisten.

Aber was mich noch vieeeel mehr stört ist diese typische Stammwählerhaltung vieler menschen.

Oder dieses "kleine Parteien wählen bringt nix" Gehabe.


----------



## DarkMo (10. November 2009)

naja, zu ner demokratie zählt aber auch eben irgendwo die ahl, nich wählen zu gehn ^^ ich empfinde das eher als bekämpfung der symptome, anstatt sich den problemen zu widmen (mal ehrliche wahlwerbung mit gescheiten programmen).


----------



## davehimself (12. November 2009)

DarkMo schrieb:


> naja, zu ner demokratie zählt aber auch eben irgendwo die ahl, nich wählen zu gehn ^^ ich empfinde das eher als bekämpfung der symptome, anstatt sich den problemen zu widmen (mal ehrliche wahlwerbung mit gescheiten programmen).



genau so sit es. wir haben eine demokratie wenn du machst was ich dir sage.

mir egal ich mache immer eine protestwahl und gebe meine stimme ungültig ab. diesmal habe ich horst schlämmer gewählt

ich sagst immer wieder, das funktioniert nicht. wir brauchen wieder ein kaiserreich

ps : und die 50€ steckt sich dann der staat in die tasche wa


----------

